# measurement question



## joelmullins (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello everyone!
Im new here and to soap making. I bought my first 2lb block of vanilla stable melt and pour soap and vanilla 20 fold essential oil. How many drops should I use?
Joel


----------



## honor435 (Jul 11, 2009)

they say 1 ounce per lb of frag oil, for eos i use less, esp. if its a strong one, but i dont use eos much so maybe someone else can answer, or look at past forum notes?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Anywhere between .5 to 1 oz is the rule of thumb , depending on how strong the eo is , or how scented you want your soap.

HTH
Kitn


----------

